

No Amnesty For Edward Snowden, White House Says - bane
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2013/12/16/251617971/no-amnesty-for-edward-snowden-white-house-says?utm_content=socialflow&utm_campaign=nprfacebook&utm_source=npr&utm_medium=facebook

======
RexRollman
Yep. No amnesty for Snowden while those who designed and executed an illegal,
unconstitutional surveillance system walk around scott-free. That sounds about
right.

